# net.eth0 failed to start manually or during boot (Solved)

## Newbee 12

Hello 

Issue is: Network is failing to start during boot I am using the same setting as i did for the install off Live DVD which gave me access.

Any assitance would be helpful.

Bringing up interface eth0

192.168.1.50 ....

SIOCSIFADDR: File Exists

SI0CSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

SI0CSIFNETMASK: Cannot assign requested address

SI0CSIFBRDADDR: Cannot assign requested address

SI0CSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address

ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

rc-update 

net.eth0    default

net.lo        boot

netmount   default

ifconfig eth0 

inet 192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.0r broadcast192.168.1.255

no RX or TX packets 

/etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0="192.168.1.50 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_etho="192.168.1.255

/etc/resolv.conf

nameserver ${192.168.1.53}

nameserver${192.168.1.54}

Setting host name 2.1

hostname = "tux"

Setting Domain Name 2.2 dns_domain_eth0="Our Company Name"

----------

## DONAHUE

So that we may know what hardware you are dealing with; boot the minimal install cd or a system rescue cd to a network connection, run: 

```
lspci -k | wgetpaste
```

 post the url returned.

----------

## Newbee 12

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> So that we may know what hardware you are dealing with; boot the minimal install cd or a system rescue cd to a network connection, run: 
> 
> ```
> lspci -k | wgetpaste
> ```
> ...

 

 *NewBee12 wrote:*   

> http://bpaste.net/show/85358/

 

----------

## SamuliSuominen

What version of sys-fs/udev?

Do you have files in /etc/udev/rules.d/ starting with 70- or 80- related to networking?

What are they and what do they contain?

What is the output of `ls -l /sys/class/net*`?

What is the output of, for example, `udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/eth0`?

Output of `ifconfig`? Output of dmesg after booting? Output of lsmod? How about used kernel config?

Those come into mind straight off. Most likely one of these outputs will hint to the correct direction.

----------

## DONAHUE

For history, OP has four of these:

Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme II BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 20)

Subsystem: Dell PowerEdge R610 BCM5709 Gigabit Ethernet

Kernel driver in use: bnx2

Kernel modules: bnx2

----------

## Newbee 12

I am using the bnx2 driver, I had to find the correct driver and load during the inital installation. That i am sure of

----------

## Newbee 12

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> What version of sys-fs/udev?
> 
> Do you have files in /etc/udev/rules.d/ starting with 70- or 80- related to networking?
> 
> What are they and what do they contain?
> ...

 

 *NewBee12 wrote:*   

>  I installed stage3-amd64-20130130.tar.bz2 if that is what you are asking (sorry new)
> 
> only file in:
> 
> /etc/udev/rules is startiing with 80-net-name-slot.rules
> ...

 

I hope this is all you were asking for...

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # lsmod
> 
> libkmod: kmod_module_new_from_loaded: could not open /proc/modules: No such file or directory 
> ...

 

That looks like as if /proc wasn't mounted at all.    What about outputs of `cat /proc/mounts`, `mount |grep proc` and `mount |grep sysfs`? Are you working inside from a chroot? The Gentoo handbook has instructions on mounting /proc:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Code Listing 1.4: Mounting /proc and /dev
> 
> # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
> ...

 

Obviously remove the /mnt/gentoo part from those if required. Don't just copy and paste.

----------

## Newbee 12

Forgive my ignorance but after i finished the original installation I had and issue with Error 15 after the reboot and i finally solved that, then i rebooted again and had and issue with all files in my install being Read-only logged in as root.  That seems to be solved.  I now just have this network issue:

per your questions posted when i rebooted into my system i checked nano -w /proc/mounts

this is /proc/mounts output

rootfs /rootfs rw 00

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev devtmps rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=504821,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,relatime,grid=5,mode=620 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs,rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/sda3 /ext3 ro,relatime,errors=continue,iser_xattr,acl,barrier=1,data=orde$

tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

configfs /sys/kernel/config configs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

cgrop_root /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mo$

openrc /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc cgroup r,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_age$

cpuset /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset 0 0

cpuacct /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct 0$

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 rw,relatime,errors=continue,user_xattr,acl 0 0

_____

mount |grep proc & mount |grep sysfs outputs no such file or directory 

I was booted in Live CD and followed the handbook insructions for:

Mounting Necessary Filesystems &

Entering the new Enviroment

When Booted on live cd it would not:

#mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc ---gave me this error: mount point /mnt/gentoo/proc does not exist

Should i just start over? clean install

i did find my network driver bnx2.ko listed under /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/broadcom/bnx2.ko

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *Newbee 12 wrote:*   

> Forgive my ignorance but after i finished the original installation I had and issue with Error 15 after the reboot and i finally solved that, then i rebooted again and had and issue with all files in my install being Read-only logged in as root.  That seems to be solved.  I now just have this network issue:
> 
> per your questions posted when i rebooted into my system i checked nano -w /proc/mounts
> 
> this is /proc/mounts output
> ...

 

I said don't copy and paste my example commands  :Wink: 

Obviously "mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc" could be like "mount -t proc none /proc" depends on where you are, LiveCD or not, chroot or not, ...

Is modules support enabled in kernel since you don't have /proc/modules?

```

# mount -t proc none /proc

# depmod -a

# modprobe bnx2

# lsmod

$ zgrep MODULES= /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_MODULES=y

$ grep MODULES= /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MODULES=y

$ zgrep PROC_FS= /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

$ grep PROC_FS= /usr/src/linux/.config

```

Good luck. I don't really have more to add at this time. Let's see what others have to say...

----------

## DONAHUE

Don't start over. Won't help.

boot sysresccd or gentoo minimal install cd, mount the gentoo partitions, run (copy and paste ok)

```
wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/net

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/etc/init.d/net*

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config

```

post the url's returned

----------

## Newbee 12

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> Don't start over. Won't help.
> 
> boot sysresccd or gentoo minimal install cd, mount the gentoo partitions, run (copy and paste ok)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 *NewBee 12 wrote:*   

> here are the results
> 
> http://bpaste.net/show/85615/  (Fixed my extra symbol on the DNS servers eth0)
> 
> http://bpaste.net/show/85616/
> ...

 

----------

## DONAHUE

my brain dumped, please retry

```
ls /mnt/gentoo/etc/init.d/net* | wgetpaste
```

`

 *Quote:*   

> dns_servers_eth0="192.168.1.53 192.168.1.54""

 has extra " not significant to your problem.

----------

## Newbee 12

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> my brain dumped, please retry
> 
> ```
> ls /mnt/gentoo/etc/init.d/net* | wgetpaste
> ```
> ...

 

 *NewBee 12 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://bpaste.net/show/85621
> 
> 

 

----------

## Newbee 12

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

>  *Newbee 12 wrote:*   Forgive my ignorance but after i finished the original installation I had and issue with Error 15 after the reboot and i finally solved that, then i rebooted again and had and issue with all files in my install being Read-only logged in as root.  That seems to be solved.  I now just have this network issue:
> 
> per your questions posted when i rebooted into my system i checked nano -w /proc/mounts
> 
> this is /proc/mounts output
> ...

 

 *NewBee 12 wrote:*   

>  I did not copy and paste I  was following the instructions in the Gentoo install manual. For a new person the documention is very confusing & yes i would use something else but my boss wants a Gentoo server....

 [/quote]

----------

## DONAHUE

boot gentoo, try 

```
ping -c2 192.168.1.52
```

 did ping work? whether yes or no, run 

```
ifconfig > /ifc

emerge --info > /emi

ls -l /sys/class/net* > /lsl

udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/eth0 > /uda

lsmod > /lsm

rc-update -v show > /rcu 
```

reboot to minimal install cd or sysresccd and run 

```
wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/ifc

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/emi

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/lsl 

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/uda

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/lsm

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/rcu

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/var/log/dmesg

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/etc/rc.conf
```

post url's

edited to remove additional brain dumps

----------

## Newbee 12

[Quote="NewBee 12" 

Ping gave me message:

connect: Network is unreachable

For the next part i am sorry to say but it is booting up again with Read Only File System

Cant do the rest

----------

## DONAHUE

boot gentoo, if not read/write, run 

```
mount -o remount,rw /

rc
```

 and proceed as above

----------

## Newbee 12

Finally after several tries i was able to get the mount -o remount,rw / to work 

Netowrk unreachable on the ping -c2 to the 192.168.1.52 Address 

_________

ifconfig > /ifc 

emerge --info > /emi 

ls -l /sys/class/net* > /lsl 

udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/eth0 > /uda 

error reading /etc/udev/hwdb.bin: No such file or directory 

load module index

unload module index

During the boot process i am getting several Error that i know are related to this issue.

Failed to set system clock (not a big deal)

/et/init.d/../config.d/modules: line24:modules_3_7_10-gentoo=bnx2 command not found

MODULES: Error loading /etc/ini.d/../conf.d/modules

ERROR: modules failed to start

Root filesystem could not be mounted read/write

/etc/mtab is not updateable.

----------

## Newbee 12

root@sysresccd /root % wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/ifc 

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/86519/

root@sysresccd /root % wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/emi 

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/86520/

root@sysresccd /root % wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/lsl 

/usr/bin/wgetpaste: /mnt/gentoo/lsl No such file found.

root@sysresccd /root % wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/uda 

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/86521/

root@sysresccd /root % wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/lsm 

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/86522/

root@sysresccd /root % wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/rcu 

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/86523/

root@sysresccd /root % wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/var/log/dmesg 

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/86524/

root@sysresccd /root % wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/etc/rc.conf

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/86526/

----------

## DONAHUE

dmesg suggests proceeding as follows:

boot cd, correct 

 *Quote:*   

> warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

 

by running

```
e2fsck /dev/sda1 

e2fsck /dev/sda3
```

post any errors that are reported here. if errors occur, repeat the checks. 

mount the gentoo partitions, correct 

 *Quote:*   

> error: unrecognized mount option "noatime0" or missing value

 

by running

```
nano /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab
```

and editing each occurrence of "noatime0" to "noatime"

enter the chroot, correct

```
bnx2: Can't load firmware file "bnx2/bnx2-mips-09-6.2.1b.fw"
```

by running 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

exit the chroot, rebooting gentoo, report errors in sequence

----------

## Newbee 12

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> dmesg suggests proceeding as follows:
> 
> boot cd, correct 
> 
>  *Quote:*   warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended 
> ...

 

will exit and post any errors.

 *Quote:*   

> Only error i could catch now is the hwclock.  That is set so not sure what is up will look into it further 
> 
> Thank you so much for the assistance. 

 

----------

